# COB20 denial



## jhutchens

Has anyone else received this denial from Medicare...COB20  service was partially or full furnished by another provider...?   I have seen several denials with this reason code and to my knowledge there is no other provider involved in services....any idea? thank you


----------



## cheermom68

*denial*

What was the service performed?
LeeAnn


----------



## jhutchens

one denial I have received is for 52648 dx 600.01 outpt...and I have received this same denial for office visits.

thank you


----------



## cheermom68

*denial*

These codes include preop, the service, and post op, is it possible that another physician billed for part of the service?  On the E&M's, could they be within the global of a procedure?
LeeAnn


----------



## markowitzm@mmri-ny.com

*COB20 denials*

We are now getting these denials on x-ray films.  Pt was transferred from another hospital and films taken at that hospital didn't come with the patient.  We are billing the professional component of a X-ray that was taken at our hospital and are getting denials.  Should we just add the 77 modifier?  That is what Medicare is telling us to.  Just not comfortable with that when we dont' know what films were taken at the other hospital.


----------

